# Roamio "network status" screen doesn't show MoCA?



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm using my Roamio Plus as a MoCA to ethernet bridge. However, I don't see the MoCA network statistics page under network status like my XL4 shows. The Roamio displays only ethernet information under network status.

Has Tivo moved the MoCA statistics somewhere else?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I noticed the same thing, which makes troubleshooting MoCA issues much more difficult. I haven't found anywhere that the Roamio displays this info like my Elite did.


----------



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

If you have a Mini I know you can view that info in the network status screen on the Mini. Thats the only way I could see my MoCa network info. Doesn't make any sense that they would leave that out on the Roamio units. Maybe It'll show up in a future update.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It's in there somewhere because I saw it on mine when I had it on MoCA the first day I had my Pro. But I think it was combined with the page that showed the Ethernet info also?


----------



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

Well I can say that if you go to Settings-->Network-->View Network Status there is no MoCa network info in there. If someone finds it please post where it is. Thanks


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

speedy2 said:


> Well I can say that if you go to Settings-->Network-->View Network Status there is no MoCa network info in there. If someone finds it please post where it is. Thanks


Maybe I looked at the diagnostics. I saw some page that show PHY rates. But I was only doing this when I was having Cable card issues and then network issues. Since I performed a C&D everything and installed a new cable card and have been on Ethernet only since. I haven't touched the MoCA or wireless.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

Very weird! I know the MoCA status was definitely under Network Status when I first set the Roamio Pro up. But now it's not there and I also don't know where to find it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

nyjklein said:


> Very weird! I know the MoCA status was definitely under Network Status when I first set the Roamio Pro up. But now it's not there and I also don't know where to find it.


My MoCa status was there this morning, now I will have to check if is still there.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

The 10/17 update changed the Roamio's MoCA statistics display but it still isn't working correctly.

The connection details now states "Ethernet + MoCA," and selecting network status displays the MoCA statistics screen with MoCA fields. However, the data fields show zero, "none," and "down," while MoCA is really up.

The Mini still displays MoCA statistics correctly after its 10/17 update.

Edit: The dates were incorrect!


----------

